# Canning Homemade BBQ sauce



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Does anyone do this? I have a recipe- and I want to can it - I am not sure if I need to pressure can or not?
It is basically Ketchup/Tomato Sauce/Smoke Flavor/Molasses/Vinegar and lots of different spices...oh and Brown Sugar


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Does anyone do this? I have a recipe- and I want to can it - I am not sure if I need to pressure can or not?
> It is basically Ketchup/Tomato Sauce/Smoke Flavor/Molasses/Vinegar and lots of different spices...oh and Brown Sugar


I can mine all the time; I usually make around 36 pints of it each time I can it. I believe my Ball Book says 20 minutes for pints in BWB; I think I did 25 minutes. Mine turned out wonderful and it's almost time to make another batch as we have just about went through every bit of it already, but it is awesome stuff!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

TSYORK said:


> I can mine all the time; I usually make around 36 pints of it each time I can it. I believe my Ball Book says 20 minutes for pints in BWB; I think I did 25 minutes. Mine turned out wonderful and it's almost time to make another batch as we have just about went through every bit of it already, but it is awesome stuff!


Awesome! Thank you- I just found the recipe about a yr ago and I have no idea why it didn't dawn on my to try to can it- Ihave been doubling the recipe everytime I make it LOL- the boys love it!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I usually do 8 recipes when I do mine and spend a Saturday afternoon cooking it down and canning it!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

TSYORK, you're a tease!! A TEASE, I tell you!! Where is the recipe?

A couple of years ago I made your spaghetti sauce and I tell you - it is wonderful stuff. Had spaghetti last night, in fact, so I know that your bbq sauce has to be awesome, too!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I will try to post the recipe tonight. I made a quart for a friend of mine last week, and he called me this week and said he ate it on a deer roast and asked me if I had ever thought about marketing it, it is THAT GOOD!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I will try to post mine tonight too-


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I also make the basic BBQ sauce out of the Ball book (don't remeber if it's the blue or complete book). then I doctor it up when I'm ready to use it, depending on what I'm putting it on. I'll also open a jar, thin it with some vingar and use it as a marinade for meat going in the smoker. 

I also make cocktail sauce - and that is so much better than what you can buy in the store.


----------



## Aseries (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone want to share a good BBQ sauce recipe that they can, I'm always looking to try something new.... Dont worry I wont market it, I'm to busy to market bbq sauce, it would ruin the fun making it anyway lol..

thanks


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

I BWB can mine for like 15 minutes. I'd post my recipie but hey, you can understand:










BBQ Sauce makes great Christmas presents.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I also can my homemade BBQ sauce. I need to get off my backside and get a batch done, seems like it gets better if it ages some.

One 'secret' I will share - if you aren't thrilled with vinegar but want that extra zip it provides, try rice vinegar. Its still zippy but is milder than regular.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

nice that you got a ribbon for yours! but nope I don't understand- too many recipes disappear with the cook - that makes me sad... I share all my recipes... I don't hold it against those that don't share I just don't get it cause it isn't something I understand


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Becka03 said:


> nice that you got a ribbon for yours! but nope I don't understand- too many recipes disappear with the cook - that makes me sad... I share all my recipes... I don't hold it against those that don't share I just don't get it cause it isn't something I understand


I agree! I love to share all of my recipes. It would be a shame if they died with me. I guess if I owned a BBQ sauce business and depended on it for my livelihood it might be different but otherwise, I am happy to share.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BarbadosSheep said:


> I agree! I love to share all of my recipes. It would be a shame if they died with me. I guess if I owned a BBQ sauce business and depended on it for my livelihood it might be different but otherwise, I am happy to share.



good point- if it was a business and my livelihood depended on it ....


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow - nice ribbons! I'm really thinking of entering the fair here this year... we'll see. They want a heck of a lot of info... date canned, pressure canned at how many pounds and how much time, can only be in Ball/Kerr jars/lids (basically you have to do new). It's hard for me to keep track of that with as much as I can.

Moldy


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I only hold one recipe in my mind - I share the rest. Only problem with my BBQ sauce recipe is it is always in an 'evolutionary' stage. We love it every time we make it, but still tweak a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I also cann BBQ sause,no particular recipe. My sis gave me one when she worked as a Chef, the measurements are all in Gallons...So I kinda changed it up by taste. Mustard ,lots of Mustard.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Becker's Best BBQ Sauce :

Ingredients

2 cups ketchup
2 cups tomato sauce
1 1/4 cups brown sugar
1 1/4 cups red wine vinegar
1/2 cup unsulfured molasses
4 teaspoons hickory-flavored liquid smoke
2 tablespoons butter
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper

Directions

In a large saucepan over medium heat, mix together the ketchup, tomato sauce, brown sugar, wine vinegar, molasses, liquid smoke and butter. Season with garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, paprika, celery seed, cinnamon, cayenne, salt and pepper.
Reduce heat to low, and simmer for up to 20 minutes. For thicker sauce, simmer longer, and for thinner, less time is needed. Sauce can also be thinned using a bit of water if necessary. Brush sauce onto any kind of meat during the last 10 minutes of cooking.


----------

